# FRANK????!!! Need help! ID please!



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

altuvie???


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

The spotting seems to travel strongly below the lateral line which doesn't suggest Altuvie.
Nice fish though reguardless.


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

I think it looks like Hollandi, personally.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Prez44203 said:


> I think it looks like Hollandi, personally.


Does look a bit like one doesn't it!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Ja'eh Posted Today, 10:09 AM
> QUOTE(Prez44203 @ Nov 8 2007, 06:53 AM)
> I think it looks like Hollandi, personally.
> 
> ...


Not even close by the description. This fish appears to be S. compressus.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Honestly I didn't have an idea I just was curious to see if I agreed with Prez44203 how many others would follow suit. I notice a lot of people jumping on band wagons in this forum.

If I was serious about giving an opinion I probably would have gone with a rhom thus making me wrong anyways lol!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It's probably better to reveal your intentions to see this happen before Frank shoots you down, LOL...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> It's probably better to reveal your intentions to see this happen before Frank shoots you down, LOL...


It's not a big deal to me. People get shot down all the time that's life.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

yeah but have you seen the size of franks bloody gun, its huge, ..........................


----------

